# Yeast Infection?



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

At least it smells like yeast; waxy yellow in both ears of one LGD. Have been putting an OTC ear drop solution several times a week but it is not clearing up.
Anyone have an aggressive home made concoction?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Acv and tea tree oil are used to cure human yeast infections. You can also put honey on the spot and let it sit for 30min, then rinse off throughly. If you don't rinse the sugars will feed the bacteria...


----------

